# RAI and pain



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

I received 150 milicures yesterday and the pain in my neck has started almost exactly a day later. My head hurts and I feel like I'm going to cry. I took a bunch of tylenol but is there anything else I can do to alleviate this pain? Would a shower help alleviate the pain?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It can be painful; your thyroid is protesting. Ice down; that is the only thing I can think of for you to do other than trying to stay busy to keep your mind off of it.

How do you feel otherwise?

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a pretty sore neck. It did pass after two days. I hear that some doctors will prescribe steroids in cases with severe pain.


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm pretty nauseated and can't poop! haha Sorry if that's TMI but's vexing. I feel like my body's like, "Yay stool softeners are candy!" I wish I would of thought to ask the doctor when I could put my contacts back in. I'm disappointed I haven't been able to glow in the dark or discover any new super powers.


----------

